# Panda 2007 Problems



## annaleese (Jun 8, 2007)

I am new to this website, so please be patient with me. I am having a problem downloading Panda's 2007 Internet Security for Vista. It goes through the installing process almost to the end. It scans first and gives a report; no problem. But I keep getting an error message at the point where it tries to configure my firewall. Once it reaches the point where it starts to register applications and services, then I get that hateful error message: "*Error Number:0x80040707 Description. DLL Function Call Crashed: PaVSCR.enable script blocking. Setup will now terminate."*
Can anyone tell me what this is and how to eliminate the problem? I have uninstalled Panda completely with their uninstall utility several times and redownloaded in an attempt to fix the problem. Nothing works and I am about ready to give up. Please help! I have emailed their tech support, but I haven't heard a word from them and their website has no answers for me.


----------

